# social security number



## ctsmith (Jan 28, 2010)

my family and i have recently moved to america-dec 27, and wondered how long it takes to receive our social security numbers. thanks for any reply


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ctsmith said:


> my family and i have recently moved to america-dec 27, and wondered how long it takes to receive our social security numbers. thanks for any reply


What visa(s) are you on?


----------



## ctsmith (Jan 28, 2010)

*social security numbers*



Fatbrit said:


> What visa(s) are you on?


family sponsored visa


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

ctsmith said:


> my family and i have recently moved to america-dec 27, and wondered how long it takes to receive our social security numbers. thanks for any reply


As far as I know, you won't receive "social security" numbers, as those are assigned to citizens of the United States, which you aren't. You should receive "taxpayer identification" numbers, and those take a few weeks to be received.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

American Guy said:


> As far as I know, you won't receive "social security" numbers, as those are assigned to citizens of the United States, which you aren't. You should receive "taxpayer identification" numbers, and those take a few weeks to be received.


Totally wrong! 

Social security numbers are issued to those who have permission to work in the US. These include citizens, certain other nationals, permenant residents and some in non-immigrant status with permission to work.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ctsmith said:


> family sponsored visa


Ignore American Guy.

If your SSNs haven't arrived a couple of weeks after you've landed, it's time for a visit to the the local SSA office to find out what's happening. Take your passports, another form of ID......and a book to read while you are waiting.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Added:

Have a look at this form and make sure you take the answers and proofs with you.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ssn*



Fatbrit said:


> Added:
> 
> Have a look at this form and make sure you take the answers and proofs with you.


We landed Stateside on the 18th December. Our SSN arrived about 10 days later, our Perm Res Cards arrived two days later.

The key was ticking the 'send me a SSN' box on the DS230 when submitted.

Have you had the 'welcome to America' letter yet?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> We landed Stateside on the 18th December. Our SSN arrived about 10 days later, our Perm Res Cards arrived two days later.
> 
> The key was ticking the 'send me a SSN' box on the DS230 when submitted.
> 
> Have you had the 'welcome to America' letter yet?


Ticking the box sometimes works......and sometimes doesn't! Nobody knows why!

If it doesn't arrive after a fortnight, take a good novel to the SSA office.


----------



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

HI Coolbadger

How long was it before you got the appointment for the biometrics?

Thanks


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

mickthedig said:


> HI Coolbadger
> 
> How long was it before you got the appointment for the biometrics?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mick

Depends what visa you are on? We were on a family sponsored (parents) visa.


----------

